# Yongnuo YN560-II with Canon 5D Mark III can’t view camera Flash menu



## zoes.gallery (Apr 30, 2016)

I bought the Yongnuo Speedlite YN560-II recently as my first ever external speedlite. Due to being inexperienced and not doing my research properly, I find that my Canon 5D Mark III doesn’t register this speedlite in the way I expected (my mistake). It is manual only, non-TTL. The flash fires and I can control the output level on the external unit itself – wonderful – but I can’t use my camera’s own menus to change settings (such as the one I really want to use, rear curtain sync). On accessing any of the Flash menus, the error message reads, ‘This menu cannot be displayed. Incompatible flash or flash’s power is turned off.’.

At least I can use the flash, even though it’s manual, you might be thinking.

However, my situation is that I am training to be a pro photographer and I think it’s necessary to understand all the functions on both my camera menu and the speedlite itself. I don’t know who I might be working for in the future, and if I don’t know how to use the camera’s speedlite menus and settings, that is not going to look very good. I’d rather familiarise myself with everything I can, even though the manual Yongnuo is perfectly usable to get experience doing portraits etc.

I’ve heard of Pixel King Pro E-TTL Wireless Flash Triggers or Phottix Odin  but I don’t know if it’s worth the hassle or would even work, or which product to buy. I have also heard that this solution isn’t as robust or reliable. I was wondering if anyone knows a workaround to be able to access this speedlite through my 5D Mark III, or whether, given my aims, I’m just going to have to bite the bullet, sell this one and buy a Canon flash (which one is good enough but won’t break the bank?) plus wireless controller too. I would love a solution that will enable me to build my business and experience sooner rather than later because the delay is holding me back and I need all the practice I can get.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 30, 2016)

zoes.gallery said:


> However, my situation is that I am training to be a pro photographer and I think it’s necessary to understand all the functions on both my camera menu and the speedlite itself. I don’t know who I might be working for in the future, and if I don’t know how to use the camera’s speedlite menus and settings, that is not going to look very good. I’d rather familiarise myself with everything I can, even though the manual Yongnuo is perfectly usable to get experience doing portraits etc.



Honestly, I feel this is flawed thinking. Even as a professional, you are going to continue to learn. There are just as many professionals out there that use manual controls on flashes as do use the TTL functions, maybe more. Being able to use every function of your camera is something that is really good but it's being able to produce the shots that is the important thing.

You specifically mention rear curtain sync. Is this something that you will be using a high percentage of the time? If not, knowing that you have that capability and when to use it is knowledge enough until you are called upon to use it. At that point, if you only need it for one shoot, you could look to rent the equipment you need.

Honestly, I think the knowledge should be more specific than knowing everything. I personally think that as you develop and decide what time of photography you are wanting to focus on, you will find out what works for you and what functions and equipment you need for that type of photography. For example, Peter Hurley is one of the best headshot photographers in the business now. I'm not saying he couldn't but I haven't seen any images from him shooting landscapes or sports. He does what he does and he does it very well.

Good luck with your journey and sorry that I didn't answer your specific question about the light.


----------



## zoes.gallery (May 1, 2016)

Hi Ron thanks for your answer, I appreciate the time you've put in. 

In writing several drafts of this response before posting. I think I've almost talked myself into buying a Canon flash! (or at least one that is eTTL.) Almost. 

The thing is, THIS is the time, right now, I am putting masses of energy into learning. Under my About Me I detail the many forms my training is taking *zoes.gallery/about*

I'd like to know that I'm completely prepared, come the day when I work /intern with a studio photographer and need to hit the ground running. It would irk me to say, "Sorry, I don't know anything about operating speedlites through the camera, never done it". Call it pride, arrogance, naivite, the desire to please... 

Specific functions like rear curtain sync: I've never used myself because I have never used a speedlite before in my life. I've only read about specific effects in books, at my Understanding Your DSLR course and on online tutorials - and I'm desperate to try them out. Without the possibility of using these effects myself, I won't have any idea of what is possible. I won't understand those effects and the knowhow behind them, and won't have the chance for them to inform my work at this early stage and send it in a different unique direction. 

Thanks again Ron. Anyone know a good, Mark III-compatible flash to buy that isn't as expensive as the Canon 600 EX-RT? Thank you all


----------



## spiralout462 (May 1, 2016)

Canon 430 EXII sounds like the one you want.


----------



## KmH (May 1, 2016)

Canon calls it second curtain sync.
See page 194 of your 5D III Instruction manual.

Your camera can only send one message (signal) to that flash unit - FIRE.
When it sends that signal is determined by the camera shutter synchronization setting.

It sounds like the hot shoe flash unit detector pin on your camera's hot shoe is stuck.


----------



## Rick50 (May 1, 2016)

I just bought a Canon 270 EX II to use for fill flash on my 5D III. Works great and is very light. 
Will run TTL or Manual, 1st or 2nd curtain sync. This might be the entry point for in-expensive.
Canon 270-EX II


----------



## Nevermore1 (May 1, 2016)

KmH said:


> Canon calls it second curtain sync.
> See page 194 of your 5D III Instruction manual.
> 
> Your camera can only send one message (signal) to that flash unit - FIRE.
> ...


I agree that the pin may be "stuck".  When I first got my Yongnuo flash unit I received the same message.  I had to really lock down the flash on the camera and connect/disconnect it several times before the camera recognized it.  Haven't had any issues since.

Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


----------



## spiralout462 (May 1, 2016)

One reason why I  generally recommend OE accessories.  Even used.


----------

